
To Dam or Not to Dam: Exploring the Failure Risk of the Three Gorges Dam - schmatz
http://thinking.farm/research/three-gorges-dam/
======
tomohawk
Interesting analysis.

> The Chinese researchers have noted that these modelled safety ratios are
> best case scenarios, because it does not take into account the true extent
> of the geological and mechanical properties of the rock foundation, and more
> importantly, the changes brought about by the massive weight held up by the
> Three Gorges Reservoir.

> In short, this means that the Three Gorges dam could very well be in the
> uncomfortable space between the first and second inflection points on the
> previously calculated displacement curves, so the risk of sliding failure is
> above zero.

